# Poppy's home!



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi All, After what seemed like a forever wait, we picked up our little girl on Sunday. She has been so good since arriving home - toileting outside, playful - but likes a tummy tickle when tired, and really patient with the kids. She was even snuggling up to the vet at her check! 

I just have one query that I would appreciate your advice on. When we collected her the breeder told us that her vet had noted she has a slight overbite on her lower jaw. Therefore, she would not be suitable for showing (not planning to anyway). Our vet has also said that he wouldn't recommend breeding from her. This is something we hadn't seriously thought about, and given the choice we couldn't return her now anyway - already too attached. My vet said that the defect shouldn't cause her any problems (although will have to see how her adult teeth come through). Anyone else had experience of this?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my girls are all fine, i know a cocker with an over bight in his lower jaw, never seen it as that big a deal. 

lol i have an under bight in my lower jaw, dont think its ever been a big deal. 

do you have any photos.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

No, but my friends dog has an underbite. the dog is fine...however I have heard of people getting a discount on the cost of the dog due to the bite issue and not being able to show....not that you were going to.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Kendal / Amanda - i will sort out my photos on photobucket later.

When we picked her up, we were all so excited that I didn't really take in the overbite issue. It was only later, and after taking her for her vet check that I wondered whether I should have asked for a discount on the cost. We may never have bred from her, by I feel that choice has been taken away from me now. Do you think I should speak again to the breeder?


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Michell
bey your really pleased with getting poppy home. ? now all the fun starts. we had our little girl - missie for 6 weeks. Its been hard but we are smitten. she is a bundle of joy.
We start training class this week !! should be fun. have you any pics yet. jane


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Michelle glad you have got poppy home!not been on forum as gone back to work( part time school )so trying to devote all spare time to poppy they have really grown and coat changing havent they.Hope all going well no idea about under bite thing soun ds like vet not worried anyway


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

I wouldnt worry about it if you are not going to show her.Enjoy your new puppy.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MichelleE said:


> Thanks Kendal / Amanda - i will sort out my photos on photobucket later.
> 
> When we picked her up, we were all so excited that I didn't really take in the overbite issue. It was only later, and after taking her for her vet check that I wondered whether I should have asked for a discount on the cost. We may never have bred from her, by I feel that choice has been taken away from me now. Do you think I should speak again to the breeder?


If you wanted to breed from her and told the breeder that was your intention before selecting then there might be an issue and a discussion around cost but if you went to the breeder looking for a family pet and the slight overbite issue won't have any impact on her health then I wouldn't pursue it.

I don't feel that showing is an issue either as she's a cross breed so it's not like there is a conformation issue. You would only show her in informal kind of shows not breed shows as she isn't a breed.

If there isn't a health issue forget about it and enjoy your gorgeous little puppy, she's lovely


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

enjoy her, if you are happy with her....it's just teeth. if it wont effect her health i wouldn't bother, it would likely be nominal, and usually they may say they will exchange her, and I am sure you wouldn't want that


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Just had a conversation with the hubby about whether we should go back to the breeder. Don't really want to spoil my relationship with her by haggling as Poppy is a really well balanced little pup, who has obviously been well raised. Thanks for your advice - I think we will just get on with enjoying her!

Took her for her first walk out today - interesting. Took 40 mins to do the 7 minute return from school due to lots of fuss from kids/parents; far too many new smells for Poppy to stop and sniff; and an inexperienced handler who kept getting the lead wrapped round her legs (must try harder next time!). 

Pics to follow - promise.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

The vet report says 'overshot lower jaw', so can I be hopeful that this will correct itself then?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome home Poppy! So glad you finally got your baby home Michelle. Try not to worry about the bite thing, I don't know that many humans with perfect teeth, let alone a dog. None of us are perfect!

So you've attempted the school run.... I've been taking Obi too (but only in my arms as he's only just had his second jab) and we are constantly stopped so people can say hello and ask what he is, bless. It's amazing my son has actually made it in to school. Obi is now infamous and even the teachers have been coming over for a quick cuddle!

Enjoy Poppy


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Clare - we picked Poppy up later than usual as had planned our hols before we chose the pup (only went for a look and ended up reserving her!). She will be 12 weeks on Tuesday and had second jab 10 days ago. Have to say that I had to carry her most of the way there, but she walked back with the kids encouragement.

Unfortunately started looking up the jaw thing on the tinterweb and have scared myself silly with reports of soft tissue damage, corrective surgery, etc. Think I'll give the vet a quick ring tomorrow to put my mind at rest. Worried for her, and us if she needs any treatment that wont be covered on the pet insurance.

Poppy is currently snuggled upside down next to the hubby on the sofa - funny as he was the most sceptical about having a dog and now is the softest one with her. Looks very cute.


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Michelle

Please please post pics of Poppy asap! I am off to see my poppy today as she is 5 weeks old now so only 3 weeks to go until I get her, so so so excited!

Just wondering, you say Poppy is toileting outside, good girl! Has she had any accidents or has she been going outside since you got her on Sunday? 

This is one of the main areas we are concerned about and I would be keen to hear other people's experience. If we are on the ball with taking her out often I'm hoping it won't take long for her to learn with minimal inside accidents?!

Also are you taking Poppy out during the night to go to the toilet? Or is she sleeping through and going to the toilet in the morning?

I look forward to hearing from you!

Annie


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh the school run its fab for all, the pups will soom become part of that community and well known .. a fab way of socialising young pups... get used to being stopped ladies it continues well into adulthood .... cos you just cant resist a cockapoo. Anne there are quite a few threads about toilet training on here they might be of some help ... as puppy time gets nearer you start to get a bit nervey even with No.2 ... good luck x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Annie - only just finished installing the extra stair gates in the house, so still not had chance to sort out the photos! I thought I had puppy proofed before we picked Poppy up, but she has turned into Houdini today and has found ways through the 2 gates I had already installed, so had to modify these today as well! 

Poppy was 10 weeks old before we collected her, so I have a feeling the toilet training started before we got her as (up until today) she has done every wee and poo outside. She did have a small wee indoors today, but I was distracted with the kids making tea and hadn't taken her out for a few hours, so my fault really. Has been easier being able to leave the door open for her. I can tell already when she needs to go as she is a sniffer, but seems to be every 2-3 hours for a wee and 2-3 times a day for a poo - about an hour after food. Sorry if this is too much information!!

For the first 2 nights I set my alarm to take her out at 3am, but I was waking her up to do this, so tried leaving her and she has slept through the last 2 nights with no accidents in her cage. Much easier that I was expecting, but I think this is because her cage is next to our bed at the moment. I am going to try moving her into the hall outside our room tomorrow night, so I'll report back how that goes! 

Have to say that she has been a star so far, and we are all enjoying having her around. She has been a bit wired today, but we have family over so more people to get excited about. Even the sceptical husband is smitten with her - keep catching him having sneaky cuddles


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhh it sounds like Poppy is doing really well and isn't it great when a sceptical hubby goes all soppy over them


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like she's settled in really well. They do know how to charm their dads!


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Michelle

Poppy sounds like the role model puppy! Thank you for letting me know about toilet schedule..! I think I am going through a bit of a nervous/worried time with 2 weeks to go until my Poppy arrives but having read through pretty much every post on here, they seem to be pretty quick to pick up everything and get into whatever routine you set for them. My main concern is/was whether to wake her up in the night to take her out or try and leave her to sleep through until 6amish when we get up. I think I will do what you did and wake her during the night when she first comes home and then see how she gets on and whether she will last through the night!

Look forward to hearing more from you and Poppy soon!

Annie


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, I am getting a little confused by the different puppies named Poppy on here  Such a pretty name, though, so I can see why it is popular.

I read this thread earlier today and was just now on kijiji.ca NOT looking at Cockapoo puppies for sale  and I actually saw an ad for a free cockapoo puppy. It was free (to a good home only) because of an overbite. Just thought that was a weird coincidence. 

It would have been nice for the breeder to offer you a reduction in price but I am not sure whether I would have been brave enough to ask for one. It will probably be considered a pre-existing condition so that would affect any pet insurance you might apply for. 

I am sure you are already in love with Poppy and really, none of us know what the future holds for our pet's health...so enjoy her  And try not to google too much


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

After a fantastic start with Poppy, she has now turned into a proper puppy and is up to mischief! Had a few accidents in the house, but no big deal - just part of the process. However, she has found her bark and when over stimulated has started to lie flat and then bark and pounce at me, then bite at my feet, ankles and clothes. Not sure if this is a testing thing, but she is making me very nervbous when she does it as I'm not sure how far she will go. Have been giving her time outs and started holding her mouth for a couple of seconds when she goes to bite. Doesn't take long to calm her down, then she is fine again, but worried she will do it with the kids.

Puppy training starts on Sunday, and we are making progress with the sit command, but haven't gone further yet. Any advice on whether a regular collar or harness is best as she pulls when walking?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol its funny but not funny, every new puppy owner thinks their puppy is turning into an agressive demen dog babyys and toddlers put everything in their mouths nwhen learning their inviroment and playing. 

puppys do the same. its just they have sharper teeth. they just need to be taught thats not what they are ment to do. honestly it does pass, just keep on top of it. controle play with the kids teach them to teach her what is aceptable.


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

hi michelle our poppy does same only usually in garden with me whhen giddy thought we had demon puppy but sounds like normal i leave her and come in and she comes in all apologetic.If she plays up indoors i put her in hall and hold door closed for few secs before letting her back in and that works .loves her walks and sits down refusing to come back up drive at end little minx.funny because girl at work has pup same age and hers isnt confident at all i suppose they are all different.did you change food?


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Helen - no, I haven't changed the food yet, but the new bag of Royal Canin that I bought looks different from the food that the breeder gave us?? I am toying with moving her on to Natural Instinct (highly recommended on here), as she doesn't really enjoy her meals. I also like the sound of no doggy smell and better poos! Will probably leave her for a couple of months. What about you?


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

our royal canin looks same?mini junior poppy isnt that interested in her food either but appetite improving now going out for a walk will check out NI food given her bits chicken and liver for treats which she loves


----------



## Northern Star (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Helen & Michelle

Evee still on the Royal Canin Junior and she started off not eating very much but now seems to be eating it all up. I must admit I pour hot water onto it for a few mins then feed it to her and she eats more this way then, think she thinks its gravey lol


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

poppy eating more now and growing so not worrying thats good idea about hot water thanks hope all going well with eevee and poppy


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi - I have been giving Poppy the Royal Canin for her first and second meal, then some kibble mixed with fish, chicken, or some wet food for last meal to encourage her to eat a bit more - seems to work. Have to say that I'm not a big fan of the doggy smell or the resulting poo, so thinking of changing to Orijen in a couple of months, then onto Natural Instinct (raw food) when she goes to 2 meals a day.

Hope your pups are doing well - we started training classes last Sunday. She did really well, but there were 2 very boisterous males who kept playing rough with her, poor thing. She did bat one round the ear at the end, so think she was building her confidence!

Are you both able to make the Northern meet up when it is organised? It would be lovely for the pup to see each other again - I would be interested to see their reactions and meet up with your pups.


----------



## Northern Star (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes I will try and get to the Northern meet up has a date been decided yet ?


----------



## helen (Apr 13, 2011)

yes we will try and make it too will be fun to see them all. just been on quite long walk through woods and fields opposite and poppy ran a lot with kids but when we got home still sat down and refused to come back up drive well im tired out anyway!


----------

